# Spamassasin 2.60-r1 checking but not tagging

## lord

I'm running spamassasin 2.60-r1 and have edited /etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf to fit my needs and just to make sure I've linked /usr/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf to it (/etc/....).

I'm running spamassasin with razor2 through qmail-scanner and I know for a fact that the emails are getting scanned but I can't figure out why the emails' headers are not getting tagged as I've edited local.cf. Also, according to spamassasin 2.60's manual the header "X-Spam-Flag: YES" is default setting and should be added if an email is spam, but this header is not added either... whyyyy?

 */etc/init.d/spamd wrote:*   

> SPAMD_OPTS="-a -x -u spamd -d"

 

 */etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf wrote:*   

> required_hits 5
> 
> subject_tag [SPAM]
> 
> report_header 1
> ...

 

 *Example of spam-mail header wrote:*   

> Return-Path: <onno46mpxa@1ben.net>
> 
> Delivered-To: **********************@********.COM
> 
> Received: (qmail 7121 invoked by uid 204); 5 Nov 2003 05:17:15 -0000
> ...

 

----------

## puke

Try adding this line, I couldn't see it in your config.

```

# Whether to change the subject of suspected spam

rewrite_subject         1

```

Also you should try using the "add_header" in your config file.

----------

## hanst

I have the same problem, it reports mail as spam in the header but no subject taggin, and if I do a:

```

# spamassassin -t < sample-spam.txt

```

then it tag the subject with [SPAM] like this:

```

DATE: 21 Jan 01 8:24:27 PM

Message-ID: <N1msdrbJXNPfV4wg9>

Subject: [SPAM] Home Based Business for Grownups

To: undisclosed-recipients: ;

Sender: dev_null_sample_spam@example.com

X-Spam-Flag: YES

X-Spam-Checker-Version: SpamAssassin 2.60 (1.212-2003-09-23-exp) on

```

So I dont think that my /etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf got any error in it.

So if anyone got an ide, pleace tell me.

/Hans

----------

## hanst

My problem is solved, I don't know if it's the right way but it works.

I change in my /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl

from:

```

my $spamc_subject='';
```

to:

```

my $spamc_subject='[SPAM]';
```

----------

